# 49 Years Ago



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

49 years ago yesterday, September 28, 1970, I finished a trip which had begun a week earlier not far from the DMZ, in Quang Tri Province, Republic of Viet Nam.
After processing out of the 75th Support Battalion at Quang Tri Combat Base, I caught a flight on a C-123 from our metal psp airstrip, headed south to Da Nang.

A C-130 took me further south, to Cam Rahn Bay, where the replacement detachment processed me out of country and on to CONUS, (Army shorthand for Continental United States).

Flying Tiger Airlines took us on the 23 hour flight to Fort Lewis, Washington, where in about ten hours I was processed out and was a civilian again after almost three years. Hallelujah!!! I was never lifer material.

Although I didn't always think this way, today I believe it was a Blessing from God that He allowed me to not only experience the Vietnam War and return un-wounded, but to have served in the best damn outfit in the US Army - the 1st Infantry Brigade, 5th Infantry Division (Mechanized). "We Will".

I was never a hero, simply a good soldier. But I did serve with heroes, and I got to be with them once again earlier this month at our annual reunion.
My Brothers. I love those guys!!
Together Then, Together Again.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My father was a 22-year soldier. He signed up for Korea and then he found himself in Vietnam with B Company, 228th ASHB. Air Cav. ASHB - they weren't REMFs. 

Recently, a Blackhawk with the Cav from Ft. Hood PL'd at Rucker. I worked on that bird for over a week and got to know the crew. Toward the end of the endeavor, I shared my father's background with them. Though there are around 40 years between them, the bond is so incredible. They are appreciative of my father and my father is proud of them. I'm proud of both of them. 
I am crazy proud of you too, Brother.
This, We'll Defend.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I was not too good with the type of soldiering in the stateside Army.
That's why I did so well in Vietnam, I believe. 
We were at the end of the line, the only troops farther north than us were the North Vietnamese Army. In fact, the Viet Cong didn't even make it up there, we were surrounded by hard core NVA regulars.
BUT - the closer you get to the enemy, and the further away from the BIG headquarters, the less chickenshit rules there are.

I was the same guy, with the same attitude, but soldiering was different there. They even decorated me twice and promoted me to E-5 without having to go before a board.

When I was short, and getting ready to rotate out, I was asked if I wanted to Re-Up. I told them all I wanted to do was go home.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RPD;

I'm curious, how were you treated when you returned? Were you provided civilian clothes to make the trip home from Ft Lewis WA or did you wear Army issued uniform/fatigues?



rice paddy daddy said:


> 49 years ago yesterday, September 28, 1970, I finished a trip which had begun a week earlier not far from the DMZ, in Quang Tri Province, Republic of Viet Nam.
> After processing out of the 75th Support Battalion at Quang Tri Combat Base, I caught a flight on a C-123 from our metal psp airstrip, headed south to Da Nang.
> 
> A C-130 took me further south, to Cam Rahn Bay, where the replacement detachment processed me out of country and on to CONUS, (Army shorthand for Continental United States).
> ...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 49 years ago yesterday, September 28, 1970, I finished a trip which had begun a week earlier not far from the DMZ, in Quang Tri Province, Republic of Viet Nam.
> After processing out of the 75th Support Battalion at Quang Tri Combat Base, I caught a flight on a C-123 from our metal psp airstrip, headed south to Da Nang.
> 
> A C-130 took me further south, to Cam Rahn Bay, where the replacement detachment processed me out of country and on to CONUS, (Army shorthand for Continental United States).
> ...


Thanks for your service.

I mean that.

My dad was 32 years in the military. Vietnam was ending when I graduated high school. I'm still kicking myself in the ass for not joining up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> RPD;
> 
> I'm curious, how were you treated when you returned? Were you provided civilian clothes to make the trip home from Ft Lewis WA or did you wear Army issued uniform/fatigues?


We arrived at Fort Lewis wearing the jungle fatigues and boots that were standard wear for us in-country. The Army issued me a brand new set of Class A's - dress greens, black shoes, neck tie, all the stripes and medal ribbons, the whole bit.
This is what I wore flying home to Florida. At the Chicago airport a hippie chick spit on the ribbons on my chest. That was just the beginning of what was to come for all of us.

I tried to join the VFW in Lake Park, Florida only to be told they didn't want me. Vietnam was not a real war, like "The Big One", and we lost anyway.
The news media, Hollywood, TV, all portrayed us as drug addicted baby killers.

I developed my camouflage - I grew a beard, grew my hair long, didn't tell anyone I was a Vet.

So many of us across the country received the same treatment from the VFW and American Legion that in 1978 Vietnam Veterans of America was formed. The Founding Principle was, and still is, "Never Again Will One Generation Of Veterans Abandon Another".
I joined VVA in 1982 and have been a member ever since.

I married, had two kids, developed a drinking problem, battled PTSD, got divorced.
In the 1980's I got treatment for the PTSD, quit drinking all together, got remarried, found Jesus Christ.

Ronald Reagan's greatest accomplishment for us Vets was that he shamed America into understanding that the treatment we had received was wrong. We were honorable warriors, not war criminals. Many have since said that the way veterans are treated today is a direct result of the collective guilt Reagan made the public feel.
And that's a good thing for vets today. I'm glad that vets are treated well, and if we were responsible, the grief was worth it.
I wear some type of Vietnam Veteran or 5th Infantry hat everywhere today, mainly as a way to reach out to other vets. You may have noticed that when two Nam vets meet each other for the first time, we say "Welcome Home" to each other. That's kind of our official greeting, one we never got from the public. The bond is instantaneous.

Over the years I have joined VFW, was a founding member of two VVA chapters, a founding member of our town's American Legion, a founding member of our town's AmVets post. And have held officer positions in each one.
Why? Because I'd rather be with fellow vets than anyone else. When Inor visited the area for his work, I showed him around and we stopped for a cold soda at our Legion Post.
But my heart lies with the Society of the Fifth Division US Army, because those were the guys I served in combat with. There is a bond there that only those who have experienced it can understand. I'm serious as a heart attack when I say I love those guys. After all, we were all willing to die for each other.

So, next time you see a vet, say thank you for your service, and if he (or she) is wearing a Vietnam hat, tell them Welcome Home. Do it for Ol' RPD. :vs_peace:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> So, next time you see a vet, say thank you for your service, and if he (or she) is wearing a Vietnam hat, tell them Welcome Home. Do it for Ol' RPD. :vs_peace:


Being a member of that generation, I do thank Nam vets. Now that I know about "Welcome Home" I'll be doing that.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Being a member of that generation, I do thank Nam vets. Now that I know about "Welcome Home" I'll be doing that.


I grew up 60/70s. A little too young for draft, but years later needed to register draft for College. I saw the MSM news every night on CBS/NBS/ABC, ~1964 - 1975.

I was distressed at the asshasts giving Vets grief. They severed , if they came back, regardless of whole, they deserved our whole support.

I lost a good friend, 1967, his father lost him and the farm.

RPD, thanks for serving. Glad you made it home and hole.

God Bless.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks to all who served. Been hearing the American influence in Viet Nam has helped them become the economic power house of SE Asia. They apparerently like the free enterprise system and are pretty good at making it work...especially since a bunch of he bad boy gangsters got thinned out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Vietnamese today welcome American veterans with open arms.
Travel companies taking vets back to where they served is a big business now.
Several of my 5th Division Brothers have Vietnamese wives and travel back there frequently.
I don’t have the money to return, and don’t know if I would anyway.

I looked on google earth a year or so ago, looking at our old area of operations. My old base camp is now a Chevrolet dealership.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@rice paddy daddy Welcome home and thanks for your service.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 49 years ago yesterday, September 28, 1970, I finished a trip which had begun a week earlier not far from the DMZ, in Quang Tri Province, Republic of Viet Nam.
> After processing out of the 75th Support Battalion at Quang Tri Combat Base, I caught a flight on a C-123 from our metal psp airstrip, headed south to Da Nang.
> 
> A C-130 took me further south, to Cam Rahn Bay, where the replacement detachment processed me out of country and on to CONUS, (Army shorthand for Continental United States).
> ...


I just saw this at another forum.

Got something in my damn eye while watching it.

Hallelujah Veterans Version


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here are the words. Hope everyone can read them.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I like to listen to the Vietnamese talking to each other at the nail hut.

"Mow mow, yang Blang, right?"

"Yang mo mo blib blib, okay?"

I always wonder what the heck they're talking about. 


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> I like to listen to the Vietnamese talking to each other at the nail hut.
> 
> "Mow mow, yang Blang, right?"
> 
> ...


I always found women speaking to be a pleasant sound.
Unless they were angry.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Annie said:


> I like to listen to the Vietnamese talking to each other at the nail hut.
> 
> "Mow mow, yang Blang, right?" -SHE GOT SOME JACKED UP TOES
> 
> ...


I love everyone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The reason so many Vietnamese women do nails is because when the boat people first got here they needed to find work.
Several were trained to do nails, they trained others and so on.
Meanwhile a lot of the formerly peasant men became fishermen.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@rice paddy daddy 
Sir, I just went back and read the whole Thread.
You have my families "thank you" and "WELCOME HOME".
GOD BLESS THE AMERICAN SOLDIER.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was never a hero, simply a good soldier.


Well, being a good soldier also means that you are ready to be a hero. Heck, I will fight bikers, but not Asians simply because I fear punji sticks...

You did what was asked of you, and indirectly you kept me safe.

Thank you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, being a good soldier also means that you are ready to be a hero. Heck, I will fight bikers, but not Asians simply because I fear punji sticks...
> 
> You did what was asked of you, and indirectly you kept me safe.
> 
> Thank you.


I was decorated twice for my actions, but I was only doing my job.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was decorated twice for my actions, but I was only doing my job.


Well, in an odd way it all evened out.

While you and about 53,000 soldiers were protecting my butt in Southeast Asia, they left an entire continent of nubile co-eds running roughshod over all of our universities. It was going to take one brave man to sacrifice himself (and his body) when dealing with the unbridled passion of these perfumed hordes.

I was that man. Thanks are never needed. My country was at stake...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The reason so many Vietnamese women do nails is because when the boat people first got here they needed to find work.
> Several were trained to do nails, they trained others and so on.
> Meanwhile a lot of the formerly peasant men became fishermen.


Know thats right on the fishing. They had some shooting wars with some of the local red neck Shrimpers down on the Texas coast. They didnt follow the Shrimpers code of ethics or similar. Gotta been mid seventies or early 80s when things heated up.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The reason so many Vietnamese women do nails is because when the boat people first got here they needed to find work.
> Several were trained to do nails, they trained others and so on.
> Meanwhile a lot of the formerly peasant men became fishermen.


They work very hard and their children go on to college and get high paying jobs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When I worked in Jacksonville, I would frequent the Vietnamese grocery for rice, Vietnamese hot sauce, and soy sauce by the gallon.
The ladies my age were always very attractive to me, when I was in country all I ever saw were rural peasants and the difference between the classes was dramatic.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When I worked in Jacksonville, I would frequent the Vietnamese grocery for rice, Vietnamese hot sauce, and soy sauce by the gallon.
> The ladies my age were always very attractive to me, when I was in country all I ever saw were rural peasants and the difference between the classes was dramatic.


Asian girls are often very pretty.


----------



## WolfBrother (Mar 15, 2016)

WB Edited to specific:


rice paddy daddy said:


> .
> .
> .
> I developed my camouflage - I grew a beard, grew my hair long, didn't tell anyone I was a Vet.
> ...


Yup.

I have been told 3 times that I was the first person EVER to say Welcome Home to them.

I was an AF medic, detached to (now called embedded with) the Army. When asked I used to say, nope never left the Regional Hospital I was stationed at. If I didn't go, I didn't have questions. No questions no remembering.

Welcome home Brother.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

To ALL THE VETERANS on here that served our country, many thanks and welcome home brothers!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

WolfBrother said:


> WB Edited to specific:
> 
> Yup.
> 
> ...


Welcome Home to you as well, my Brother.

NOTE TO CIVILIANS - Wolf's avatar is the CMB. That is the US Army Combat Medic Badge. 
If you ever see a vet wearing one, you are in the presence of a Doc. Doc is a title that is bestowed by grunts upon their platoon medics. It is a title that is earned - the hard way.
We love our Docs.


----------

